# Can goats eat radishes?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I looked on fiasco farm's list and it wasn't on either of them. We've got some radishes that went spicy in my mom's garden and we were wondering if we could give them to the goats. And how about the leaves?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Certainly, Daikon radishes are one of the forage crops I use.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Everything in moderation, always. But I believe radishes are safe. If you are looking to give rotten unused radishes -- think again, no moldy or spoiled foods should be fed to goats. Ruminants also don't do well with LARGE amounts of fruits and vegetables, so if you're looking to give them buckets of radishes I would try and remind you that goats are not pigs. Radishes in general, not a problem. (cheers)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Mine dont like them, but you can try


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

